# Baby Girl



## btutor (Jun 10, 2022)

I have a 3 week old female foal that almost died, mother could not give any milk. I got it on bottle and powdered colostrum on 2nd day. She has been extremely weak all this time, hard for her to stand. She can t straighten her back legs and can barely walk. Been to vet they Don t know much. I need help it hurts to see her lay around all of the time. She is drinking a cup and half of milk every 6 hrs I m giving her 5 cc of b12 a day and a tea spoon of kairo syrup in her milk. I need advice please.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jun 10, 2022)

I‘m sure someone will reply to help you out I don’t have any experience with foals


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jun 11, 2022)

Can you feed her more frequently? Foals should be drinking more frequently, Did she have an IgG done?


----------

